# Non black box road



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Has anyone any experience traveling from Munich to Sesto on the way to Bolzano via Innsbruck Austria avoiding the autobahn box problems.
Alternatively has anyone had one of these boxes, how much are they, how easy is it to use.
In the past I have always gone via basel and then into Italy.

All replies welcome

Kind regards


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*box*

I don't know what it is?

Anyone?

Trev


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think he may be alluding to the go-box for vehicles over 3500kg on Austrian Autobahns (?)..

http://www.fdeservicepartner.com/Default.aspx?ID=29

http://www.go-maut.at/go/default.asp

pete


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*go box*

Hi teemyob,we are just back from Croatia via Slovenia) We came through the Radstatt pass via Klugenfart. Fantastic road and scenery,as long as you stay off the motorways and on the A roads,there is no charges at all.
Most importantly there is multiple choices for stopovers en route,lots of very small villages (with cafe's and restaurant's we sampled the latter,it as great and very reasonably priced too.)
We took a leisurely three days to traverse Austria,stopped free in two lovely locations too.
As we have a Kontiki 669 we would have been charged 80 euros due to our size and weight and as we were in no hurry we took the slow and beautiful to Munich and beyond.
We can heartily reccomend the above route.
cheers


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Non black box road (Go Box)*

Hi PJ & Metblue

Many thanks for your leads.

Pj When I calculate the Box charge for my van it worked out to some €350 that is why I thought stuff that. My van is a Tag 4820 tonne, so I must have got the wrong calculations some where. :?

Metblue quoted around €80 thats a lot better. Might take that route, its not as though you will do it every day, €160ish return.
Try going to North Cape :roll:

Kind regards


----------

